# Permission Problems Installing Cubecart w/hosting by Godaddy



## jacewt (Nov 16, 2007)

I have looked all over the forum for info about installing cubecart with using godaddy as a host. I found lots of good info and it helped me through the majority of the work, but at the very end of installation at step 4 the installation wizard tells me to go back into the remote files and change the permission code for the file includes/global.inc.php. I watched the cubecart tutorial and read the manual for installation and changing the file permissions but when I right click the remote file in godaddy and try to change the permissions I don't get the option to select "file attributes". 

So I guess my question is, how do I change permissions to my files in godaddy in order to complete installation of cubecart?

any help at all would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Jace


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't know just how goDaddy hosting goes, I always suggest using them for domain regitration ONLY. But, now that you are there, do you have either control panel or ftp access?

If you have ftp access, you should be able to simply highlight any file and change attributes. Attributes and permissions are the same thing. 

If GoDaddy does not allow this get a refund and find another host.

I don't say this because I am in the hosting business. I've been selling hosting a year and telling people to not use any of GoDaddy's services except domain registration for 5 or 6 years. Everything they offer besides domains is overpriced and underperforms.
.


----------



## jacewt (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I do have ftp access and I will try your suggestions. I've heard of many people using godaddy as a host and cubecart as their shopping cart so I'm pretty sure it can work, I just have to figure out how to change the permission or why it is asking me to change my permission. I went to the cubecart forum and there are several posts identical to mine and they say that it could be a problem with the information that cubecart automatically fills in during step 3. If I can't figure it out I might try a different cart. Thanks for you help.
Jace


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

I install CC almost daily, never have permission problems. I don't do the fantastico install, since it's not the latest version, but still if I don't remember I'll get that message. Not a big deal, just change and move on. It will also tell you to delete the install folder when done, so keep your ftp hooked up.
.


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

I could not get Cube Cart V3 to install on my GoDaddy hosted site properly. I had to move my site.

Eric


----------



## jacewt (Nov 16, 2007)

where did you move your cart to? to another host? i'm hoping not to have to do that. I might try Zencart tomorrow and see if i have better luck.
Thanks,
Jace


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

What program are you using for your ftp?

A good free one is AceFTP. It's just a bit of a trick to get it to see .htaccess files is all.

In that you just right-click on a file and click Properties.

But if GoDaddy is blocking that feature, yes, I'd definitely change hosts!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

You would need to change file permissions with Zen-Cart, too.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

And Zen is much more to set up. Can't say one is better than the other, but CC is a breeze to get started and Zen takes a day or two just to ge through all the settings.
.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Pete is right. Zen is MUCH more time-consuming to set up, but that said, I like its features a little more.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Just depends on what you're looking to do. For instance, CC will do digital downloads (mp3, ebooks, etc,) right from the product page. Zen you have to basically "hand make" an "attirbute" for each one.
.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I've never had a product with electronic delivery, so I didn't know that. 

My main concern had to do with shipping options (setting up shipping conditions), stock-by-attributes (there's a free mod for this in Zen) and a built-in contact form, which Zen has. 

But a lot of people use Cube Cart and are perfectly happy. Don't get me wrong, I'm not knocking it.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

jacewt said:


> If I can't figure it out I might try a different cart.


I had a similar problem. I read the CubeCart installation docs and they suggested using Filezilla for FTP, so I downloaded it and gave it a try. It worked.

I also read about a similar case where the person was trying to change the file permissions but actually needed to change the directory permissions.

Another slightly tricky thing with Godaddy is the database host name. It's not the name that you gave it, and its not localhost. You have to go into the hosting control center, click on databases, then MySQL. Click on the pencil icon next to the database name, and included in the info it gives you will be the host name.

If none of this works, you might trying calling Godaddy support. I was on hold less than 5 minutes, and the guy I spoke to was very helpful. Even though he didn't know what Cubecart was, he was able to figure out the database issue immediately.


----------



## jacewt (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks so much to everyones comments and suggestions. I am going to call godaddy today and possibly download Filezilla. I'll post my outcome when I'm done to let you know what i find out.
Thanks again to everyone,
Jace


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

I've got a $ 39.95 ftp client and I've got a free Filezilla.

The high dollar one gathers digital dust on the hard drive and Filezilla gets used almost hourly. Twice as fast doing uploads and will do everything the other does.
.


----------



## Poe-Boy (Oct 8, 2007)

Just slightly off-topic, but I too DO NOT recommend GODADDY for anything other than domain name registry.

Their hosting/business products are WAY overpriced compared to what you can find from other companies by doing just a little research. Those other companies are just as reputable too.


----------



## jacewt (Nov 16, 2007)

When I called godaddy I got some tech guy who knew about as much as I did about godaddy's programs and permissions, which is very little. i ended up just dumping cubecart and going with a paid service with godaddy that includes hosting and a shopping cart. i will use paypal for the payment method. it might not be the best way to go about it but at least i can try this out for a while and see if my shirts sell. i figure i can always change my methods down the road. i will keep reading this forum to find out the best ways to run my business, this is the greatest forum ever.
Thanks,
Jace


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

peteVA said:


> But, now that you are there, do you have either control panel or ftp access?


Hi, at the risk of sounding dumb yet again, what does ftp mean? Thanks.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

File Transfer Protocol. 

It's how you get your files from your computer to your website.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, Chani. I also appreciate you passing along a little definition for what it's for, most appreciated!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

No problem. I hope it's enough. 

Just as a little example: some hosts have a web-based ftp application that allows you to upload files, one...at...a...time to you webspace. And that's all they offer.

Other, more professional hosting packages, will allow you to access your site with an FTP program, where you can upload entire directories at the same time, and change file permissions on files and folders. 

When possible, you want FTP access.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh my goodness, I have alot to learn. Thank you, Chani, I love hearing the terms so I know what to expand upon.. awesome, thanks.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

There is really no easy way to change permissions on files on GoDaddy. We currently use CC and are hosted at GoDaddy and everything is working great.

If I rememeber correctly I used Dreamweaver's remote view to change the folder permissions required for CC.

A good program to download and upload files using FTP is FileZilla.


----------

